# Secret tips for trailering in hot weather?



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

The only time I would haul mine were in the mornings before the heat would sit in or later in the evenings when its starts to cool off, keeping air flow (moving trailer) moving/going. Theres really not a good time for hauling during the hot weather we just do the best we can when having to go somewhere. So no magic secrets on my end. I just get to where I'm going and get them unloaded as soon as possible in shade if thats possible.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I pretty much do what y’all do, fans, haul in the mornings, all windows open and try to get there and get them unloaded as soon as I can. I don’t wash them down completely but might rinse their legs down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alice.lurkins (8 mo ago)

In hot weather, DON'T use a black or dark blue trailer because they get SUPER hot. 🥵🔥💀


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't haul during the afternoons, if I can avoid it. Don't hose them off before trailering, that will only act to heat the water up and 'boil' them. Once you're done and home for the day, then you can rinse them off and turn them back out for the night. I prefer to haul in the evening or at night. I drop butt windows and have head windows open (but not dropped) to give lots of air circulation. As long as the air is moving, they can evaporate sweat and self cool. Of course, keep offering water to drink. I like to give extra salt in their feed all summer that way they'll keep on drinking and stay hydrated.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

alice.lurkins said:


> In hot weather, DON'T use a black or dark blue trailer because they get SUPER hot. 🥵🔥💀


Yeah, it blows my mind that they make trailers in dark colors. Mine is white. The company said that was their least sun-absorbant color.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I drop butt windows and have head windows open (but not dropped) to give lots of air circulation. As long as the air is moving, they can evaporate sweat and self cool.


I don't have the rear windows that drop. It wasn't an option, although I wish it had been. Mine just slide. But I did get my trailer with extra air vents. So for each horse there is one vent in front and one vent in back. I set up the front vent to face forward (bring in air) and the back vent to face backwards (expel air). I don't know how well it works, of course, never having ridden back there myself, but I hope it's doing something.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I don't have the rear windows that drop. It wasn't an option, although I wish it had been. Mine just slide. But I did get my trailer with extra air vents. So for each horse there is one vent in front and one vent in back. I set up the front vent to face forward (bring in air) and the back vent to face backwards (expel air). I don't know how well it works, of course, never having ridden back there myself, but I hope it's doing something.


I might take a ride back there and test it out to see how well it works. I know I get to feeling all kinds of guilty when they come off that trailer dripping sweat. Unless it's Goldie, she is dripping sweat before you close the doors. I've been tempted to put roof AC on the trailers and if we were still doing a lot of traveling I probably would do it.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I might take a ride back there and test it out to see how well it works. I know I get to feeling all kinds of guilty when they come off that trailer dripping sweat. Unless it's Goldie, she is dripping sweat before you close the doors. I've been tempted to put roof AC on the trailers and if we were still doing a lot of traveling I probably would do it.


I wish I could, but that would require finding someone else who was willing to drive my rig. Maybe we'll get there one day. My husband just drove the truck for the first time this week (and we've had it almost a year). Surely he could just drive the trailer down the street.

I thought about the AC (it was an option, albeit an expensive one, for my trailer) but I didn't like the idea that they'd be cool in the trailer and then come out of it and be hot. Then to get back in the trailer, it would be hot at first from sitting, then cool again. I kind of felt like that sort of temperature change wouldn't be too good for them.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Our 6 horse that was destroyed in that wreck, we had spray insulation put under the roof on the ceiling. For any summertime hauling, thats a must. That trailer was always a good 10 degrees cooler than outside. In fact, we used it for stalls in a lot of the summer shows we went to.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ceiling insulation for lessening temperatures and noise abatement in pounding rain is wonderful what the difference it can make in a trailer.
So thankful my hubby is so talented in many things, he did the spray foam in our trailer....

AC as for hubby just driving the trailer down the road with you in it....
IF he is not comfortable driving the truck, I sure would not give him more worries of adding the trailer to it and you inside it 
Put a cell phone secured inside the thing and suspend in several areas lightweight stringy things, tissue paper and see how they move when you drive the trailer....video recordings do not lie and tell a real tale of what goes on unseen in wind currents when hauling at road speed.

As for a/c used in trailers during times of hot travel....
Rare is it seen the commercial movers seal up a trailer and turn on the a/c and they are hauling millions of $$ of prized horseflesh they are not going to jeopardize the health of tells me more than most articles read.
Haul early mornings, late at night or overnight if you can, but a trailer with strategic windows open has very adequate airflow to keep the horses settled and comfy during travel.
I've driven the I95 corridor during all kinds of weather, all times of the year and those horse haulers, the very best commercial ones are hauling windows open no a/c on.
Yes, they sweat...it is the bodies natural defense to cool and they would do that same thing standing in shade of a tree, in a stall with fans on....if they not sweat grave concern I would be having!
Anxiety raises the body temperature, respiration and such and they are just cooling off the excesses to be healthy.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

@Zimalia22, great idea. I’m going to try to get that done before I start hauling to rodeos this summer! My husband is pretty handy so I bet he could do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

ACinATX said:


> I wish I could, but that would require finding someone else who was willing to drive my rig. Maybe we'll get there one day. My husband just drove the truck for the first time this week (and we've had it almost a year). Surely he could just drive the trailer down the street.
> 
> I thought about the AC (it was an option, albeit an expensive one, for my trailer) but I didn't like the idea that they'd be cool in the trailer and then come out of it and be hot. Then to get back in the trailer, it would be hot at first from sitting, then cool again. I kind of felt like that sort of temperature change wouldn't be too good for them.


You can install WiFi trailer/eyes camera in your trailer to watch your horses if you feel like you need to. They are pretty cool.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

My Salty Pony said:


> You can install WiFi trailer/eyes camera in your trailer to watch your horses if you feel like you need to. They are pretty cool.
> View attachment 1129552


Yeah, I'd like to get one of those. That's a whole other thread. I keep thinking about it..


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My Salty Pony said:


> You can install WiFi trailer/eyes camera in your trailer to watch your horses if you feel like you need to. They are pretty cool.
> View attachment 1129552


You must be disciplined though to *not* be watching that as you drive.........
Instead of happy horses you will be the witness to a possible nasty ride when your trailer fishtails, goes off-road surface or worse loss of control, flip and disaster occur. A split second of distracted driving is a recipe for disaster.
_Please, please not watch even a second._ Let your co-pilot riding with you watch it and if they see something not right alert you to get off the road and stopped ASAP.

What many not realize is when your eyes and concentration falter, your truck follows where your gaze went!
No different than horse riding, look down, often that is where you're going is a face-plant. Look around a corner when riding & your horse magically turns easier....just saying be very aware and careful what your gaze and concentration can do, good or bad.
🐴.. _ jmo..._


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I too insulated the roof in my horse trailer and it helps immensely. As long as you are driving at least a lot of air is moving and that helps. When I stop I always try to find shade to park in if possible.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, my trailer is also insulated. And the windows are tinted. I don't think I ordered them that way, so it kind of annoyed me a bit when it came like that, but I see now that that was a good idea.

I agree with @Zimalia22 about the trailer feeling cooler than outside. This is something I've found really surprising. Because of course cars are always so much hotter than outside. 

I guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing and try not to trailer them when it's hot. The problem is, if we want to take them somewhere, we can leave in the morning, but it's going to be afternoon or at least noon by the time we're ready to go home. I don't see how we can avoid driving them in the middle of the day when we go on day trips.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I always hose my horses off, sweat scrape and then trailer them. Just like hosing myself off and standing in front of a fan. That airflow will evaporate the water and keep them cool. Also they always arrive dry! 

Don't forget to keep yourself cool as well. I usually dunk my head, after I rinse the horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I keep all the windows open, seems to help when there's a breeze.


----------

